

Capturing clean energy from evaporating water - JDDunn9
http://qz.com/429309/these-machines-can-capture-a-new-source-of-clean-energy-evaporating-water/

======
mixmastamyk
From the article I found this link, which I found even more interesting as it
could be done right now in CA to generate power and reduce evaporation from
reservoirs:

[http://qz.com/426718/japan-is-building-huge-solar-power-
plan...](http://qz.com/426718/japan-is-building-huge-solar-power-plants-that-
float-on-water/)

------
tjradcliffe
"This is not the first time that evaporation energy has been captured, but it
is the first time that it has been done a scale where objects could be moved."

Really?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drinking_bird](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drinking_bird)

------
mdaniel
I wonder if one could combine this with solar desalination?

